# "Made in Germany" on all dials soon



## Horatius (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm having a DA34 with bracelet on order and today I read about the "made in Germany" seen on some dials. It seems to be in quite a large font (allmost as large as "Damasko"!), and I find it a bit detrimental to the original clean Damasko designs. So I called the Damasko HQ to ask if my watch on order would have it or not. It seems mine will be out of one of the last batches without it. If you are on the fence and prefer a watch without: order fast. for some models you will be to late. For the DA46 that is allready the case (I asked). 
What do you guys think?

without:







with "made in Germany":


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

Well ... it is made in Germany, so it really doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Horatius said:


> I'm having a DA34 with bracelet on order and today I read about the "made in Germany" seen on some dials. It seems to be in quite a large font (allmost as large as "Damasko"!), and I find it a bit detrimental to the original clean Damasko designs. So I called the Damasko HQ to ask if my watch on order would have it or not. It seems mine will be out of one of the last batches without it. If you are on the fence and prefer a watch without: order fast. for some models you will be to late. For the DA46 that is allready the case (I asked).
> What do you guys think?
> 
> without:
> ...


... We meet again 

I'd prefer my DA46 without the Made in Germany text, but can live with it as well 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

No problem in the least here, it seems correct. Pretty small anyway.


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Acres said:


> No problem in the least here, it seems correct. Pretty small anyway.


You are right. Not nearly the same font size as the "Damasko" like OP stated.


----------



## Horatius (Apr 29, 2014)

I should have made a poll.
I think I find it at least a bit disturbing on the austere DA34 dial, I am looking forward to receiving one without.










Happy Acres said:


> (...) it seems correct. Pretty small anyway.


Correct indeed. Small not so in my eyes. 
The font is considerably larger than the traditionally used size:


----------



## ahsan (Mar 18, 2016)

I got my da46 2 weeks back and it says made in germany. Doesn't bother me the least bit


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Like it with, my DA 20 already features the imprint. Absolutely not disturbing.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think I would mind either way. I don't find it too obtrusive.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely prefer the Made In Germany on the dial. Glad it's going to be standard now.


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

I wonder if my DC56 thats on order will have it ? hope not because there won't be a lot of room on the dial anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is a complete non-issue. This is a watch that is made in Germany; ergo, logic dictates that "Made in Germany" be inscribed on the dial.


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Vig2000 said:


> This is a complete non-issue. This is a watch that made in Germany; ergo, logic dictates that "Made in Germany" be inscribed on the dial.


Not if it clutters the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it makes the dial look more official. Without it, it looks a bit like a Seiko mod. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> I think it makes the dial look more official. Without it, it looks a bit like a Seiko mod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


^this^

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## UncleLarry4 (Aug 5, 2014)

I dig it the Made in Germany. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

After reading the history of the "Made in Germany" printing on German dials, I conclude that it's essential to all German-made watches. How can you proudly stick it to the Swiss and other Europeans if no one knows where your watch is made?


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

CM HUNTER said:


> Absolutely prefer the Made In Germany on the dial. Glad it's going to be standard now.


My thoughts, too. I would prefer my 47 with "Made In Germany", but alas it lacks that.


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

Not a fan. Glad my Dk-11 does not have it 
At least it's not as bad as the Dk200 which has all those silly words plastered over the dial lol.


----------



## kaneloacsta (Jun 15, 2016)

I like it too. Choosing a German made watch is a bit counter culture. Why not show it with a little "Made in Germany" pride? 
As long as the stock photos on their website are updated, I can't see why its a problem. Most people do all their comparison shopping online, examining every minor detail. I could see why some people would get upset if they got something different than what was represented on the website, but other than that, its a nonissue.
That being said, if it was a sterile dial for a pilot or something of that nature, I wouldn't be into it.


----------



## Horatius (Apr 29, 2014)

Interestingly most members here even prefer the "Made in Germany". 

4 loosly related remarks here:

1. My objections are especially against the size of the font. On the dial. (As of opposed to the message. Off course.)

2. Especially in case of the DA34 dial I would find it a bit disturbing, the busier the model the less I find it so. 

3. The Dutch watch/Damasko afficionado's (however not a large group as here on WUS realy) I consulted around here were allmost unanonimously NOT in favor. 

4. In my conversation with Damasko HQ I suggested that "made in germany" is especialy a "thing" in the US, more so than in the EU, and
that it was ment to emphasise one of Damaskos USP's in the important US market. (I hope I express myself clearly). 
The person I talked to said: "Das könnte sicher wahr sein", meaning "That may very well be the case".


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't care for it. Less is more for most German watches and having more text on the dial doesn't help that design ethos. 

When I owned my Damasko's (DA36, 37 and 37 black) I never once needed to be reminded of their country of origin. 

So who is this added text for?


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe for the German market, the way companies here put "Made in the USA" on products.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the Made in Germany mark though I guess a smaller font could be argued. I'd prefer reading it under a loupe but do prefer that its there, than not there.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Serious question: Why "Made in Germany" and not "Hergestellt in Deutschland" or "Deutsch Gemacht"?

I've always thought if you want to highlight your country of origin, perhaps it might be better in the native language. And for that matter, same for the Swiss, French, Chinese, etc.

Not meaning to start an argument, just curious if there is a reason for the English text. As to the original question, I'm indifferent, but maybe prefer the "made in Germany" 51 to 49...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I too would think the language for the text would be in German?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Serious answer: "Deutsch gemacht" is dead wrong. "Hergestellt in Deutschland" is to be found on some watches (Guinand for example, a Laco LE comes to my mind as well).

However the term Made in Germany was originally introduced in Britain by the Merchandise Marks Act 1887 to mark foreign products. The British tried to stem the flow of German exports by requiring every product to have "exact details of the country of origin". So in 1887 a law was passed in the British parliament, which required all German products to be labelled "Made in Germany". The British people would boycott foreign products out of a sense of patriotic duty, or so the politicians thought.
A fatal miscalculation, as it quickly turned out. The label on German products, which had been conceived as more of a "stigma", very soon became a seal of quality. For the good experience that consumers had with German products counted more than loyalty to products from the home market.

Germany successfully leveraged the Made in Germany tag as a brand synonymous of product reliability and quality and it is still used in this way.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Actually quite like the made in Germany on it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Serious answer: "Deutsch gemacht" is dead wrong. "Hergestellt in Deutschland" is to be found on some watches (Guinand for example, a Laco LE comes to my mind as well).
> 
> However the term Made in Germany was originally introduced in Britain by the Merchandise Marks Act 1887 to mark foreign products. The British tried to stem the flow of German exports by requiring every product to have "exact details of the country of origin". So in 1887 a law was passed in the British parliament, which required all German products to be labelled "Made in Germany". The British people would boycott foreign products out of a sense of patriotic duty, or so the politicians thought.
> A fatal miscalculation, as it quickly turned out. The label on German products, which had been conceived as more of a "stigma", very soon became a seal of quality. For the good experience that consumers had with German products counted more than loyalty to products from the home market.
> ...


Great response--I don't mind the Made in Germany at all, and I really only think it is an issue because they are changing midstream--I doubt many/any would NOT have bought the watch when it first came out, whatever model, simply because it had those words on the dial. Change is often difficult, but a non-issue for me.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Serious answer: "Deutsch gemacht" is dead wrong. "Hergestellt in Deutschland" is to be found on some watches (Guinand for example, a Laco LE comes to my mind as well).
> 
> However the term Made in Germany was originally introduced in Britain by the Merchandise Marks Act 1887 to mark foreign products. The British tried to stem the flow of German exports by requiring every product to have "exact details of the country of origin". So in 1887 a law was passed in the British parliament, which required all German products to be labelled "Made in Germany". The British people would boycott foreign products out of a sense of patriotic duty, or so the politicians thought.
> A fatal miscalculation, as it quickly turned out. The label on German products, which had been conceived as more of a "stigma", very soon became a seal of quality. For the good experience that consumers had with German products counted more than loyalty to products from the home market.
> ...


Dead wrong seems a bit strong. Is that not proper German grammar? I lived in Germany as a child, and my knowledge of proper German has faded. Why then, do the Swiss put "Swiss Made" as opposed to "Made in Switzerland"? Still serious, and still curious. Is it the same law that causes the Chinese and Japanese to put the similar disclaimer on their watches, also in English. I could only find a reference to the Germans on-line...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dmjonez said:


> Dead wrong seems a bit strong. Is that not proper German grammar?


Indeed no proper German at all. And sorry but indeed dead wrong.

Re "Swiss made"

The use of "Swiss Made" is allowed by swiss law as a designation of origin, as well as Suisse, produit suisse, fabriqué en Suisse, qualité suisse or tranlations as Swiss, Swiss Made, Hersgestellt in der Schweiz, Made in Switzerland, later as well Swiss Movement. "Swiss Made" on watches goes back to 23 Dec 1971 when the Ordonnance réglant l'utilisation du nom «Suisse» pour les montres was adopted by the Bundesrat (Swiss Parliament). For more info: ige.ch


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

stuffler said:


> Serious answer: "Deutsch gemacht" is dead wrong. "Hergestellt in Deutschland" is to be found on some watches (Guinand for example, a Laco LE comes to my mind as well).
> 
> However the term Made in Germany was originally introduced in Britain by the Merchandise Marks Act 1887 to mark foreign products. The British tried to stem the flow of German exports by requiring every product to have "exact details of the country of origin". So in 1887 a law was passed in the British parliament, which required all German products to be labelled "Made in Germany". The British people would boycott foreign products out of a sense of patriotic duty, or so the politicians thought.
> A fatal miscalculation, as it quickly turned out. The label on German products, which had been conceived as more of a "stigma", very soon became a seal of quality. For the good experience that consumers had with German products counted more than loyalty to products from the home market.
> ...


What's required now, according to the EU? That would govern any origin statements. My recollection on watches is there is no requirement for watches made and sold within the EU. If so, then Damasko can do as it pleases.

"Made in Germany" IMHO does carry some cache, so adding it can be a plus. As for why printed in English and not in German, perhaps they are simply using what was once common. Or perhaps, like the Swiss, chose English because that seems standard. As someone pointed out, Japanese watches use the English "Made in" on even their domestic Japan models.

It could also be that as Damasko grows, and exports to their dealer network, they have decided to start adding an origin statement that complies with what many countries require. For example, the USA requires a statement of origin based on where the movement was "made", with "made" defined as the last modification to the movement.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

nepatriot said:


> What's required now, according to the EU? That would govern any origin statements. My recollection on watches is there is no requirement for watches made and sold within the EU. If so, then Damasko can do as it pleases.
> 
> "Made in Germany" IMHO does carry some cache, so adding it can be a plus. As for why printed in English and not in German, perhaps they are simply using what was once common. Or perhaps, like the Swiss, chose English because that seems standard. As someone pointed out, Japanese watches use the English "Made in" on even their domestic Japan models.
> 
> It could also be that as Damasko grows, and exports to their dealer network, they have decided to start adding an origin statement that complies with what many countries require. For example, the USA requires a statement of origin based on where the movement was "made", with "made" defined as the last modification to the movement.


Damasko engraves "MADE IN GERMANY" on the case back.
The ETA movements are marked "Swiss" and the number of jewels.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Vedranvex (Mar 20, 2016)

looks ok, here in Croatia if something is Made in Germany it is automatically top quality


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

rationaltime said:


> Damasko engraves "MADE IN GERMANY" on the case back.
> The ETA movements are marked "Swiss" and the number of jewels.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Yes, I know: both of my Damasko watches are labeled as such, at least on the outside.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Perhaps this might clear this up:

European Parliament votes for compulsory "Made in &#8230;" labels

Looks like perhaps Damasko is simply complying with new UE regulations on country of origin labeling:

"In April 2014 The European Parliament voted that manufacturers should be required to label all non-food goods with their country of origin. The new law will not only make the labelling mandatory, it may also change well-established rules already in place in several member states of the EU."

Current situation:

"Country of origin labels are currently voluntary in the European Union. There is no central body setting standards or being in charge of handing out the label. Companies renowned for their manufacturing skills frequently use the label for their products not only in Europe, but all over the world. There are strict rules applying for example for the products "Made in the U.S." or Swiss made watches but nothing similar exists for the EU. The practice of the EU member states is mainly driven by customs regulations and general rules regarding the advertising of products.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

FWIW, having just received a DH1.0, the "Made in Germany" text is much subtler in real life than it looks in the pics in this thread.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, to lift a secret: Damasko did what they did because they wanted to do it the way they did. Not forced by any law or other regulations. Hope we can now go back to discuss the real issue.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

My DA44 doesn't have it, I'm not bothered by it. Photos make it look a lot larger than it really is. Some ppl over on tz uk would prefer not to have it though, bit like the Dutch mentioned here. But us Irish are neutral on all these things. I've always associated 'Made in Germany' with top quality.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Legalities aside; it should NOT say "Made in Germany" as the most important part is NOT made in Germany (excluding the in-house models). Intellectual honesty matters
It says it already on the caseback
If it stays there + goes on the dial, too => it will be in 2 places => hahahahaha
The case is emphatically conceived + made in Germany. If anything, it belongs there

"Hergestellt in Pforzheim*" *would have been cuter. "Pforzheim, DE" more so. Just "Pforzheim" even more so (do not know if they can legally do it or the city would sue them. But they are doing it in Glashütte). Nothing at all - like now - trumps everything*. Those who need to know, know

But if they plan to start selling to the clueless at airports/malls - and those would not believe even a display sign next to the watch saying "made in Pforzheim, Germany" - they just want to see it on the dial - or else... then, I guess, fine...

* The date should have been only available in German. This alone would say enough.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

harryst said:


> Legalities aside; it should NOT say "Made in Germany" as the most important part is NOT made in Germany (excluding the in-house models). Intellectual honesty matters





"According to this regulation the country of origin is where the product was produced. For goods produced in more than one country, the country of origin will be the one where it underwent "the last substantial, economically justified processing" resulting in a new product or representing "an important stage of manufacture".



harryst said:


> It says it already on the caseback
> If it stays there + goes on the dial, too => it will be in 2 places => hahahahaha







True, so may not have to put on the dial as well.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> "According to this regulation the country of origin is where the product was produced. For goods produced in more than one country, the country of origin will be the one where it underwent "the last substantial, economically justified processing" resulting in a new product or representing "an important stage of manufacture".



I understand the law is not yet effective
You have to abide by the law
If the law is against your principles, you should try to abide "superficially only" (so as to not run into legal trouble. Eg only on the case back)
The law is stupid. I will start a watch crown company, in Malta. I will import watches from China/Timbuktu (finished - everything except the crown. This - being an "important stage of manufacture" - will take place in Malta). Guess what - Malta is making watches now.
You can substitute "dial" for "crown" if you think the crown alone does not cut it.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

I actually prefer it. If my DA36 ever has to go in for service I would go as far as to request a dial replacement.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What are you talking about Pforzheim ? Damasko watches are made in Barbing. And "Made in Germany" for all Damasko watches is in accordance with German law, jurisdiction, regulations of the chambers of commerce.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

harryst said:


> I understand the law is not yet effective
> You have to abide by the law
> If the law is against your principles, you should try to abide "superficially only" (so as to not run into legal trouble. Eg only on the case back)
> The law is stupid. I will start a watch crown company, in Malta. I will import watches from China/Timbuktu (finished - everything except the crown. This - being an "important stage of manufacture" - will take place in Malta). Guess what - Malta is making watches now.
> You can substitute "dial" for "crown" if you think the crown alone does not cut it.


On your first point, I was wondering about that ...

Agree with points two and three ... I would say that while most Americans know what a yellow traffic light means, in practice most of us speed up, before it turns red. Now, that does not apply to my wife's German grand parents, who came to the US in their early 20's. Maybe its their professions (engineer and pharmacist), or their German upbringing, but no matter what they may personally think of a rule and regulation (they will certainly make their opinions known), I have always known them to follow all rules to the letter of the law.

Your last point is very valid. We know that many Seiko Japanese domestic market models are largely made outside Japan due to various trade agreements, and origin laws in Japan. In the UK, there is much debate about where Time Factor watches are really made. And in the US, we have Shinola, which it turns out is pretty aptly named after all (and recently earned the wrath of the US FTC over is origin claims).


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

stuffler said:


> What are you talking about Pforzheim ? Damasko watches are made in Barbing. And "Made in Germany" for all Damasko watches is in accordance with German law, jurisdiction, regulations of the chambers of commerce.


Also complies with US import regulation on watches, which require that the country of origin of the movement be clearly and permanently marked of the outside of the case. The reg further defines this as where the last significant change was done to the movement. So if Damasko puts on their own rotor plate (I'm not sure but think they might be), then last modification is done in Germany.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

stuffler said:


> What are you talking about Pforzheim ? Damasko watches are made in Barbing.


Mea culpa - but it does not matter. Just meant to compare it to* "*Glashütte", which appears on watch dials.... (will try to be get there - Pforzheim - in ca 2 weeks btw. Day trip)



> And "Made in Germany" for all Damasko watches is in accordance with German law, jurisdiction, regulations of the chambers of commerce.


Well, since I respect your opinion, I went by it. Earlier you stated "Damasko did what they did because they wanted to do it the way they did. Not forced by any law or other regulations".

They either

have to be in accordance with regulations, or
do not have to (at least yet).
As per you, the latter is the case. In which case
​

they can either choose to follow *some* regulations (more-or-less for fun. They do not have to) - as you are implying in your last post
Well, I think this is stupid - I believe I made it very clear

or, they can choose to ignore them + put <something else> on the dial. Exercising their freedom + not in accordance with anything
Which I think is better!!


Unless I missed something, I do not see where the problem is (moreover I believe it is clear what I am talking about. I hate being pedantic)


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I wonder if taking out 3 hash marks on either side of the 6 o'clock hash mark and then dropping down the words Made in | Germany to the bottom
would clean it up.

Would be interesting to see some guru here Photoshop the dial to see what it would look like.


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

While I personally prefer the look without the text, it doesn't bother me, and it makes sense why Damasko is doing this. 

The technicalities and thresholds related to the labels themselves (whether "Swiss Made" or "Made in Germany") are a a separate, legal topic that applies to other brands much more than to a brand like Damasko. Something legitimately "Made in Germany" does generally mean something across a range of goods. And Damasko - with highly advanced, proprietary and comprehensive in-house manufacture - has some pretty legitimate and well-established bragging rights in that area. If they choose to alert you to that fact every time you look at your watch it seems perfectly appropriate.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wearing my Made In Germany DA20V today and from a 30 cm to 40 cm distance the letters are sooooo tiny. Camera close-ups provide a different "view".


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks fine to me  Very small text...hardly noticable.

I was wondering yesterday about the black numerals on the DA20 vintage....are they as glossy as for example on the DA47? From most pictures it doesn't appear so...the numerals on the Vintage look nice and flat without much gloss.

Mike...maybe you have a definitive answer to this question?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The black numerals are *brown*, dark brown but def. brown. Glossy they are.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah yes, sorry I meant brown (was thinking about the black DA47 hands). Cheers for clearing up the glossy bit


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

harryst said:


> Legalities aside; it should NOT say "Made in Germany" as the most important part is NOT made in Germany (excluding the in-house models). Intellectual honesty matters


Actually, the movement does NOT have to be made in Germany to be a watch "Made in Germany"



harryst said:


> It says it already on the caseback
> If it stays there + goes on the dial, too => it will be in 2 places => hahahahaha


Your "argumentation" just reached the level of a kindergartner.



harryst said:


> "Hergestellt in Pforzheim*" *would have been cuter. "Pforzheim, DE" more so. Just "Pforzheim" even more so (do not know if they can legally do it or the city would sue them. But they are doing it in Glashütte). Nothing at all - like now - trumps everything*. Those who need to know, know




This one I don't understand at all. Damasko isn't in Pforzheim. Pforzheim actually is 350 km far on the other side of Germany.




harryst said:


> * The date should have been only available in German. This alone would say enough.


The used movement has been developed so that it ALWAYS provides the weekday on two languages.

Your posting makes it seem that you just want to talk bad about Damasko but without having done your homework about the brand or watches in general very well in my opinion.


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

harryst said:


> I understand the law is not yet effective
> You have to abide by the law
> If the law is against your principles, you should try to abide "superficially only" (so as to not run into legal trouble. Eg only on the case back)
> The law is stupid. I will start a watch crown company, in Malta. I will import watches from China/Timbuktu (finished - everything except the crown. This - being an "important stage of manufacture" - will take place in Malta). Guess what - Malta is making watches now.
> You can substitute "dial" for "crown" if you think the crown alone does not cut it.


Stuff like that can only come from a person that doesn't know anything about the Damasko brand and from a person that has never been at the Damasko manufactory to see how much they really do there.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

sulpher said:


> Stuff like that can only come from a person that doesn't know anything about the Damasko brand...


Do you mind if I use this as my sig from now on? With your name on it, of course...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

harryst said:


> Do you mind if I use this as my sig from now on? With your name on it, of course...


What about "I am smart, young + good looking" (your biography).


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Gentlemen...I received my DA46 today. My very first Damasko!  The Made in Germany text is so small, it is barely noticable...I never notice it when peaking at the dial...which I have to admit happens about every few minutes atm 

So it's all good...at least for me personally. No issue whatsoever.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

sulpher said:


> Actually, the movement does NOT have to be made in Germany to be a watch "Made in Germany"


I said earlier "legalities aside" - you even quoted that.



> Your "argumentation" just reached the level of a kindergartner.


Sorry, but assertions are not persuasive



> This one I don't understand at all. Damasko isn't in Pforzheim. Pforzheim actually is 350 km far on the other side of Germany.



I commented on this already; whether it is in Pforzheim or not is irrelevant (you seem to understand everything else, though)




> The used movement has been developed so that it ALWAYS provides the weekday on two languages.


ALWAYS? Well
a) either I got a fake, or 
b) somebody's statements should be taken at a sizable discount (have seen this happen a lot in this life)



> Your posting makes it seem that you just want to talk bad about Damasko but without having done your homework about the brand or watches in general very well in my opinion.


Here https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/tale-2-chronos-1-damasko-3536306.html#post33027714 is my opinion. Talking strictly watches (you see, I like to play the ball, not the man). I would appreciate if you could go there + enlighten us with yours (as the case happens to be, the post offers fodder for insightful commentary about my homework, the brand, watches, kindergarten-level arguments - stuff that people like to talk about. Some people...)

-- h

PS The responses I got on my post, on a highly subjective topic, about something that concerns more-or-less one's aesthetic preferences (and hence hardly disputable), have been fascinating... Next time I will say that the color on the Damasko straps is crappy; I am curious as to what will happen


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bought yesterday...









....and still not concerned about "Made in Germany". Haha, there's none.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> After reading the history of the "Made in Germany" printing on German dials, I conclude that it's essential to all German-made watches. How can you proudly stick it to the Swiss and other Europeans if no one knows where your watch is made?


Because I mostly don't care what other people know about my watches and I don't really want to stick it to anyone but The Man.


----------

